# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  منتقل نشدن دیتا در replication

## r_khan

من برای replication  دوتا دیتابیس در دو کامپیوتر مختلف طبق انچه که در pdf فارسی  در همین سایت بود پیش رفتم و replication  با موفقیت ساخته شد اما دیتا  ردوبدل نمیشه و در قسمت properties subscription در پایین  پنجره جلوی status پیام زیر را نوشته 
The process could not connect to Distributor 'servername'.
منتظر کمک اساتید هستم

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
این به دیتابیس distributer نمیتونه وصل بشه.
شما چه نوعی از replication رو راه اندازی کردید؟
دسترسی ها رو درست کردید.؟
سرویس های هردو SQL Server چه Agent چه سرویس اصلی باید با یک user که در ویندوز دسترسی داره اجرا بشه. مثلا یک user از نوع admin بسازید و سرویسها رو با اون اجرا کنید.
بعد شبکه شما به چه شکله؟

----------


## r_khan

> سلام
> این به دیتابیس distributer نمیتونه وصل بشه.
> شما چه نوعی از replication رو راه اندازی کردید؟
> دسترسی ها رو درست کردید.؟
> سرویس های هردو SQL Server چه Agent چه سرویس اصلی باید با یک user که در ویندوز دسترسی داره اجرا بشه. مثلا یک user از نوع admin بسازید و سرویسها رو با اون اجرا کنید.
> بعد شبکه شما به چه شکله؟


از transactional publication استفاده میکنم 

داخل قسمت agent security باید user و pass یکسانی بدهم ؟
لطفی در حق بنده بکنید نحوه ساختن user را توضیح بدهید.
ممنون

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

منظور من از user همون User هایی هست که در ویندوز ایجاد میکنید.
برای تغییر دسترسی به Control Panel-administrative tools-services رفته و از اونجا روی هر سرویس دوبار کلیک کنید و در قسمت log on دسترسی رو تغییر بدید و به user که ایجاد کردید دسترسی بدید.

----------


## r_khan

> منظور من از user همون User هایی هست که در ویندوز ایجاد میکنید.
> برای تغییر دسترسی به Control Panel-administrative tools-services رفته و از اونجا روی هر سرویس دوبار کلیک کنید و در قسمت log on دسترسی رو تغییر بدید و به user که ایجاد کردید دسترسی بدید.


ممنون استاد
سوال اخر
بعد از اینکار من در قسمت  agent security  در ایجاد ناشر و مشترک این یوزر و پسورد را بدهم درسته؟؟
یوزر باید بدین صورت باشه computer name\user درسته؟
سپاسگذار از جوابتان

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

بله باید به این شکل باشه.
وقتی هم که دارید ناشر و مشترک رو ایجاد میکنید یک User در خود SQL server بسازید و با اون user ها کار کنید که دسترسی admin داشته باشن. 
یوزرهای سرویس برای این هست که بتونن به فایلهای snapshot دسترسی داشته باشند و user هایی که در ناشر و مشترک ایجاد میکنید برای سطح دسترسی در داخل خود SQl server هست که بتونه به تمامی اشیا دسترسی داشته باشه و بتونه تغییرات مورد نظر رو اعمال کنه.

----------


## r_khan

> بله باید به این شکل باشه.
> وقتی هم که دارید ناشر و مشترک رو ایجاد میکنید یک User در خود SQL server بسازید و با اون user ها کار کنید که دسترسی admin داشته باشن. 
> یوزرهای سرویس برای این هست که بتونن به فایلهای snapshot دسترسی داشته باشند و user هایی که در ناشر و مشترک ایجاد میکنید برای سطح دسترسی در داخل خود SQl server هست که بتونه به تمامی اشیا دسترسی داشته باشه و بتونه تغییرات مورد نظر رو اعمال کنه.


من طبق گفته شما دو تا کامپیوتر را به صورت زیر به هم وصل کردم 
نام کامپیوتر اول برابر computer1 و یوزر برابر user و پسورد برابر 12345 و نام کامپیوتر دوم برابر computer2 و یوزر برابر user و پسورد برابر 12345 میباشد
ip address کامپیوتر اول برابر 192.168.0.2 و برای کامپیوتر دوم برابر 192.168.0.3 میباشد
instance sql برای هردو کامپیوتر یکسان میباشد یعنی برابر instance است. و برا هردو sql یه یوزر و پسورد یکسان درست کردم و ازان وارد میشوم
برای کامپیوتر اول alias درست کردم به صورت زیر
alias name=instance 
portno=چیزی ننوشته ام
protocol=tcp\ip
server=192.168.0.2\instance 
و برای کامپیوتر دوم هم به صورت زیر
alias name=instance 
portno=چیزی ننوشته ام
protocol=tcp\ip
server=192.168.0.3\instance 

وبعد از این کار من برای ایجاد ناشر در قسمت agent security یوزر را به صورت computer1 \user و پسورد 12345
و برای ایجاد مشترک در قسمت agent security یوزر را به صورت computer2 \user و پسورد 12345
لحاظ کردم. ولی در قسمت replication monitor روی subscription مورد نظر این خطا را میدهد uninitialized subscription

و همچنین این اخطار را هم میدهد 
SQLServerAgent Error: Request to run job instance-ab-pubb-1 (from User user) refused because the job is already running from a request by User sa.
Changed database context to 'ab'. (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 22022)

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

یکبار دیگه Replication رو حذف کنید ومجدد از اول اونو config کنید.
پیشنهاد میکنم برای اینکار مقاله فارسی که در سایت هست و مطالعه کنید و طبق اون پیش برید.

----------


## r_khan

> یکبار دیگه Replication رو حذف کنید ومجدد از اول اونو config کنید.
> پیشنهاد میکنم برای اینکار مقاله فارسی که در سایت هست و مطالعه کنید و طبق اون پیش برید.


ممنون کارم درست شد به دوستان پیشنهاد میکنم این کتاب را به طور کامل بخوانند مشکلشون در Replication حل میشه
من اولش اهمیتی ندادم بار دوم استاد عزیز حمیدرضاصادقیان فرمودند مطالعه کردم مشکلم به راحتی حل شد :لبخند:

----------

